# Rufumleitung auf Abzocknummern - wie schuetze ich mich?



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein mehr oder weniger unbedarfter Normaluser, der auf seinem Rechner eine Standardfirewall und einen 0190-Warner installiert hat. Vor ein paar Tagen kam es dann trotz meiner Vorsicht dazu, dass sich irgendwas bei mir eingenistet hat. Ein umfangreicherer Download kann das nicht gewesen sein, das waere mir aufgefallen. Allerdings erschien auf dem Desktop ein Symbol fuer eine Verknuepfung, die auf den IE gezeigt hat und irgendeine Seite aufrufen sollte. Leider habe ich das Ding, ohne mir Details zu merken, sofort geloescht.
Jetzt faellt mir auf, wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre und eine Weile warte, will er online gehen. Das ist doch aeusserst merkwuerdig!? Mein 0190-Warner, der sonst jede neue Verbindung genehmigt haben will, meckert nicht.
Meine Fragen: Gibt es sowas wie eine Umleitung von meiner Normalverbindung auf irgendwelche Abzocknummern, ohne dass ich und mein 0190-Warner etwas davon merken? Wenn ja: Wie gehe ich dagegen vor? Und wie bekomme ich heraus, von wo der Befehl zum Verbindungsaufbau kommt? - Ich habe ueber die Windows(98)-Suchfunktion geguckt, welche Programme in den in Frage kommenden Tagen eingerichtet wurden, aber nichts Verdaechtiges gefunden.

Vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe
Jens


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2004)

0190Warner ist eine Software und Software ist immer manipulierbar, also nie Sicher. Es gibt diverse Dialer (auch legale) die einige 0190warner ignorieren.
Absoluter Schutz ist nur via Hardware gegeben!!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Schau mal nach, wahrscheinlich wählt der Dialer eine 0900er Nummer an

LG aus UllisWelt

Ulli


----------

